# track cleaning rig



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

Any one ever build a track cleaning rig truck/ car/ tractor trailer something. It would be fun to roll a track cleaner around instead of a paper towel w/ isopropyl and rubbing nickels on the rails like a sap.. I need another slot car like i need a poke in the eye but something that will work for me while i play... I'll pay for that!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Franko said:


> Any one ever build a track cleaning rig truck/ car/ tractor trailer something. It would be fun to roll a track cleaner around instead of a paper towel w/ isopropyl and rubbing nickels on the rails like a sap.. I need another slot car like i need a poke in the eye but something that will work for me while i play... I'll pay for that!


I just got a custom AW Peterbuilt snow plow bod from Bud's HO (14.99)
& put a lighted AW chassis under it. (headlights work) ....

should be an easy conversion w/ that sand-box on the back & some lead (??)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

check out this track cleaner ..
http://www.bat-jet.com/trackcleaner.html


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Franko,

Check out this *earlier thread*. 

A number of ideas there, many involving Tyco US-1 trucks.

US-1 trucks have a low-geared drive for slow speed and enough power to overcome the friction of whatever track-cleaning mechanism you want to attach to them - a track-cleaning block, stone, emery boards, solvent pads, etc. etc. Furthermore, they have *four* pickup shoes, so even on dirty track, one shoe on each side can usually find power and keep the truck going.


















Some maintain that a US-1 truck's pickups themselves are enough to clean a home track in a couple of laps. Others like to attach cleaning blocks, pads, etc. before, behind, and/or between the pickups. 

The lime-green dump truck is the most common and cheapest of the US-1 trucks, especially if it has body damage. Plus, it has that big bin for extra weight (or 9V onboard power, apparently), if needed. 

The thread also contains a photo of one of the track-cleaning rigs people occasionally make from Tyco's slot-track version of its Turbo Train.








Those always make me smile

For other HT threads on this subject, try a Google search for:
*track cleaning site:hobbytalk.com*

Oh, one other thing. I've heard it said that the best way to keep the track clean is just to use it every day. Take a few minutes to turn a few laps on each lane with whatever you feel like running.

Cheers,
-- D


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have built a track cleaner from the tyco slot car train, the second car has a spring loaded track cleaner eraser in it and the 3rd car has a felt strip that wipes the lane down, I generally soak the felt with lighter fluid or alcohol.

I added braids to the stock pickup shoes and I think it will run on anything regardless of the amount of crap on the rails. 6-10 laps and it will have the track rails in tip top condition. I have also used the felt wipe soaked with transmission fluid to give the rails a little protection when I know the track is going to set for a bit.

I have another cleaner built similar to the Bat Jet setup, but I like the slot train better. 

I will try to post some pics tomorrow.

Boosted


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

As promised here is the slot train that I made into a track cleaner.














































Boosted


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> As promised here is the slot train that I made into a track cleaner.


I've got to get one (or two) of those. That is so cool. 

How well does it work as a track-cleaner, Boosted?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

It works very well, usually about 6 or so low speed laps and you have the rails clean, I generally wipe the whole track down afterwards as the felt in the car really just picks up anything from the rails. The only thing this does not do well on is the hair pin turns on the inside lane, it will get stuck if you go slow, medium speed (read just under a de-slot speed) and it will make it through. No problems with any other track pieces. I have used it on Tomy, Lock & Joiner, & 2 Routed tracks.

The eraser works as you can see from the pictures, the eraser is spring loaded to press down and then the additional traction magnets suck the car down to the track and force the eraser onto the rails. 

I built this several years ago and have used it a ton, by far the best track cleaner I own.

I wish I could find some gearing to slow it down and give it a little more torque, These things fly even with the additional traction mags, for now I switched out the arm in the 440, for one that makes more torque, but it still could use more torque & less speed. I run it on 16-18 volts, its too fast on any more voltage.

I am not much of an (In-line) guy so I am sure there are more gearing options available but not knowing what to buy, and no local hobby stores makes it hard to just blindly order pieces & hope they work. If you got this down to the speed of a finely tuned Oscar you would have a great track cleaner.

Boosted


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would check and see if a US1 chassis would fit in there. They're geared slower (worm gear driven) though won't have the traction magnets the inline chassis have. The advantage of having double pick ups will help, especially on that first lap. If one fits inside the body with the weight that goes over the back axle, even better.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a patriot extreme slot car that I use to clean the rails on my track when my tjets wont run. 
I just run the patriot car for a few laps and then my tjets will all run on it.
I guess that the pickups must scrape the rails clean , it is a tomy track .


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow. Very cool ideas I knew I couldn't be the first to think abt this. The train looks crazy cool. The comment about running every day is certainly true and wise but the panache of a train or dump truck to polish the track when the buds pop over are great. The truck with dbl pickups seems like a perfect start. Hmm and maybe pull a piece of a swifter duster pad.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is a couple pictures of another Semi-track cleaner I built, the rear cleaner is spring loaded so when you set it on the track the rear eraser pivots to sit flat and clean the track rails. This one does a good job, a little wheelie prone, need to add a small amount of lead to the front, and I plan to build some kind of box for the back to cover all but the eraser. This is also on a 440 chassis as well. 

Projects-we all have them.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

BSRT used to sell a snap on track cleaner for the SG+
it worked.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have one of those as well, it snapped into the body mount area on the chassis, the clearance in the mount allowed the cleaner to tip forward and the sandpaper on the unit cleaned the rails, I did not like the way it worked.

Boosted


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Oscar*

Many years ago AJ's made one called Oscar. You might be able to find one on Ebay - or if you find a picture it might give you a good idea how to fabricate your own.


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

Just got a Tyco US-1 dump truck off epay that I'm gonna have fun tricking to clean my track. Runs nice and slow and steady. Four pickups and two guide pins, cewl. I'm thinking a tow crane truck like on the F1 circuits. Maybe a little battery fan to blow the #$%& off the track too. Wount have known these quad p/u chassis exist w/o y'all Thanks!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

For most tracks it seems to take a complete lap or two to clean up the rails, then the track seems to work fine, unless some serious cleaning is necessary...
With that said, take one of those Tyco US1 trucks and wire on a 9 volt battery by using one of those + / - contact clips connected to the shoes. Set the truck on your track and let it run for few laps on the 9 volt battery power. Should be slow enough to stay on the track while cleaning the rails. Now, If you happen to have an adjustable power supply, turn the power down to about 12 volts. When you see the 9 volt powered dumptruck speed up and maintain the 12 volt speed all the way around, your track should be ready to race...
Of course you can do the same with a regular wallpack, just squeeze the controller a little bit more than 9 volts worth of power... RM


----------

